# 10 Random Questions



## spunkystella (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... (My answer: MY AVATAR, Miku Hatsune)

2. Two of your fears are... (My answer: The dark cuz I'm a baby and being in a plane crashing in the ocean)

3. What is to the right and left of you? (My answer: Right - A blue chair ^.^ Left - Lemonade)

4. Do you like Vocaloid? (My answer: If you say no I'm going to hunt you down and kill you in the middle of the night slowly and painfully with a knife)

5. Name of every pet you've had... (Gus, Charlie, Peppy, Bruno, Bubbles, Jewel, Willow)

6. Siblings? (Nope, only child)

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? (Listen to music that is not soothing TBH and/or play on my iPod Touch, go on TBT, be a noob >.<)

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? (Playing on my iPod Touch)

9. What are you wearing? (Jeans, ankle socks, tank top w/ Aztec print thing over it)

10. What do you hear right now? (My mom talking on the phone to my aunt, Vocaloid in background (Rolling Girl by Miku)

Pweeeese answer meh


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 30, 2015)

1. Meghan Trainor

2. Spiders, pain from serious injuries

3. Two walls

4. Vocaloid is okay I guess...

5. Whiskers, Whiskers Jr. , BBQ

6. One brother

7. Go on TBT, listen to music, watch Youtube

8. Sleeping

9. Jeans and a graphic t- shirt with a Fairy Tale picture on it

10. Music and talking


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

Two Steps From Hell
 The dark and dying
 To the right is my 3DS. To the left is a bookshelf.
 I don't like Vocaloid, but my sister does.
 Charlotte, Buddy, Zach, Powder, Coon, Misha
 I have two sisters (and I'm a twin with one of them).
 I watch Game Grumps.
 Playing Animal Crossing
 Red t-shirt, blue jeans, and socks (obviously underwear too)
 The soft hum of my laptop


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2015)

1. Lady Gaga.

2. I can't think of any from the top of my head.

3. On my left, my piano keyboard. On my right, a bottle of water.

4. I'm not really into it, but Hatsune Miku opened for Lady Gaga's artRAVE, so I don't dislike it or anything.

5. I'll save that for the novel.

6. Yes.

7. Browse the Internet.

8. You're very interested in my activities, aren't you?

9. Clothes.

10. Television.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

I hate vocaloids​


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

1. If you can say Hatsune Miku I can say Kagamine Len >=D
2. Insects, being stuck somewhere.
3. The right, a door and wall. The left, my bruh that's on his own computer. 
4. Yeah!
5. Unnamed goldfish (deceased), Salty (a hamster, deceased).
6. 2 brothers and 1 sister; youngest of the family.
7. Play video games (like island minigames on ACNL), draw, get on TBT.
8. Sleeping
9. T-shirt, basketball shorts, my glasses.
10. My family conversing, minus a sibling, my laptop, the keys being pressed down as I type.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is: Two steps from hell,Imogen Heap,coheed and cambria and Temposhark 
2. Two of your fears are: heights, being alone 
3. What is to the right and left of you? a chair and my bffjill 

4. Do you like Vocaloid?:.......yes 

5. Name of every pet you've had: sebastion,Nicky,Micky,Chublets, smokey,(all cats,and all decesed) and currently still alive my dog Railey 

6. Siblings?: Yes, one younger brother two older sisters and one older brother 

7. What do you do if you can't sleep?: SLEEP IS FOR LITTLE NERDS!!! 

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?: I WAS BEING A NERD AND SLEEPING 

9. What are you wearing?: B) nothing, actually a pair of jeans and voltron shirt 

10. What do you hear right now?: my friend talking and the fan ​


----------



## Llust (May 30, 2015)

1.) Not sure if this is possible--but singers/artists in reality don't interest me. Any vocaloid artist would do

2.) Two of my fears are the ocean and snakes. My phobia for snakes is so extreme and it ticks me off considering my friends think they're cute..haha ._. My fear of the ocean isn't even that bad, but it's the only other fear I have. I don't mind if I'm on the shore, but looking into the distance and seeing videos or pictures of the middle of the ocean just freaks me out and I don't even know why

3.) left : My 3DS // right : a bunch of anime merchandise

4.) My answer to #1 answers the question for me

5.) Jack. He's a parrot who hated us and died in the woods nearby my house ^_^ Also-- he's the cause of all the scars on my fingers

6.) Yeah, a brother who's moving out next year and a six month old sister

7.) I usually don't have many options if I can't sleep. Of course, I'd have my phone with me on my bed..but even on the lowest setting for brightness, I'd get blinded. I use my phone to get me tired to sleep anyways, which works most the time. If it doesn't, then screw it, I'd go through an hour of trying to sleep while playing vocaloid songs or unrealistic scenarios in my mind

8.) Watching anime

9.) Baggy t-shirt and boy shorts

10.) Anime songs


----------



## ibelleS (May 30, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... *
Paramore. Again
*2. Two of your fears are... *
Aliens and tornadoes
*3. What is to the right and left of you? *
A pillow and my computer mouse
*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *
I like some songs as English covers
*5. Name of every pet you've had... *
Meow Meow, Goldie, Spot, Sweetie, Smudge, Belle, a tank full of fish named after characters from The Incredibles, some more fish.., Slipper, Slider, Cookie, Tux, Trixie
*6. Siblings? *
None
*7. What do you do if you can't sleep? *
Listen to music
*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? *
Waking up probably
*9. What are you wearing? *
Navy "Geek Inside" shirt and black fleece polkadot PJ pants
*10. What do you hear right now? *
5 Years Time by Noah And The Whale and my tower fan


----------



## Celestefey (May 30, 2015)

1) Taylor Swift! But really I am not all that fussed about music. I am not really a diehard fan of any artist.

2) The dark and vomit. 

3) To my right: My chest of drawers with some random pieces of paper on it, a small little fountain ornament thing, a parcel, and my Inkling Amiibo! To my left: A wall, and some cushions.

4) No, they are overrated, and I don't like the music.

5) Pecky (a bird), Mimi, Pingu, Mario, Darthvader, Queeny (all of them were goldfish... lmao, my brother and I were only young :x), Dotty, Angel, Rosie (all rabbits).

6) One younger brother.

7) I usually go on my phone and talk to my friends (most of whom are night owls). Or, I just put in my earphones and listen to relaxing music to help me drift off.

8) I was eating pizza in London!

9) My Mortemer t-shirt and pyjama bottoms.

10) Fire Emblem Awakening soundtrack.


----------



## Peebers (May 30, 2015)

1.) Marina and the Diamonds! I love her so much. <3 

2.) The dark and the ocean I guess??? It freaks me out with how deep it is and I start thinking about drowning and what lurks there. NO TY 

3.) Right- Nail Polish Remover Left- A chair. 

4.) No. (U sound like a weeb with that ijs) //waddles away from u//

5.) I have 15+ dogs. Are you sure?  ? ? 

6.) Yep. 2 brothers. 

7.) Go on the internet and look through tumblr?? Or just talk to friends on skype 

8.) Drawing. 

9.) A t-shirt and some shorts. 

10.) My dogs barking and Ecstasy by Courtney Act.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 30, 2015)

1. I don't know, really. But if we can get a Reyvateil on the set, that'd be interesting...

2. Unstable weather and facial hair (I am SO going to kill those hair follicles someday. I mean for crying out loud I have fur already...)

3.
Left: I have Chespin, Buizel, and Kyogre dolls on my desk settled together near a bowl of macaroni, a documentary of carnival glasses, a bag clip, a blood red orbital desk fan, and a tabletop-friendly case with a teal dice set painted with white numbers.
Right: My blue mouse mom recently bought me, my 3DS, cases for ACNL and Smash 4, and on the lower shelf, a bunch of empty drinking glasses.

4. I can't say I dislike them. I'm not a vocaloid fan by any means, but I don't mind the work done for it. I barely listen to music as-is though zel.

5. Micki, Snow, Sandy, (Forgot), Xiba, Jessie, Callie, Wendy, Rainbow...(I forgot the rest of the fish names)

6. Nope. And I'm glad I don't zel.

7. Do things to myself...? (Have to be vague with this, sorry)

8. I was using Iggy on Mario Kart 8 online. I recently 3-starred all cups, including DLC.

9. Right now? I just wear white polyester-esque shorts if I'm at home zel.

10. The nearby air quality control pillar placed upon one of my Computer Organizations books that I never read (and yet I still got an A for the class...All my learning there was notes-based).


----------



## Aryxia (May 30, 2015)

1. Bad Suns <3
2. Failure & loneliness
3. Left: Dad, right: Plastic Bag
4. Not really. I like the songs, but the programs' voices annoy me. 
5. Fishy, Princess & Canuck
6. None.
7. Read or study
8. Sleeping
9. T-shirt & shorts
10. _Warriors_ by Imagine Dragons


----------



## penguins (May 30, 2015)

*A band/singer I would like to see live is...* joywave or muse or something 
*Two of your fears are...* public humiliation + fires 
*What is to the right and left of you?* right: couch  -  left: couch arm thing 
*Do you like Vocaloid? * nuh uh honey nope nope nope 100% NO weeaboo 
*Name of every pet you've had... * t.t. towia (cat), junior (cat), shadow (cat), mrs. giggles (cat), cloud (cat), cat (cat), lettuce (turtle), rosie (red japenese fighter fish or wtv theyre called), blueie (another fish)
*Siblings?* brother
*What do you do if you can't sleep? * stay awake 
*What were you doing 10 hours ago? * sleeping or just waking up i think 
*What are you wearing?* eddie guerrero shirt + sweatpants for my high school football team (they were a gift from my cousin who used to be on the team i'm really not into football at all)
*What do you hear right now?* garage door opening with my brother bringing donuts and coffee amen (also tv and the music im listening to)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 30, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*

Skillet.

*2. Two of your fears are... *

Heights and Driving.

*3. What is to the right and left of you? *

To the left is my 3DS. To the right of me is my sister.

*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *

Yes, particularly the Project Diva games with them. My favorite is Luka.

*5. Name of every pet you've had... *

Buster
*
6. Siblings?*

One younger sister.

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*

Change positions.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*

Playing Splatoon.

*9. What are you wearing?*

"Classic Player" Sonic shirt.

*10. What do you hear right now?*

Soul Calibur 5 background music.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... 
Ingrid Michaelson.. 

2. Two of your fears are... 
Death, people.

3. What is to the right and left of you?
Right: Empty bottle of Pepsi light on the floor. Left: A Yoga ball (to sit on for posture)

4. Do you like Vocaloid?
Err, what? Were those the things from AC?

5. Name of every pet you've had... 
Snuffie.

6. Siblings? 
One older sister.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep?
Listen to old clips from a Dutch tv show on youtube, play monster hunter ultimate 4 meanwhile, type stories, listen to music.

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? (Playing on my iPod Touch)
Watching football on tv.

9. What are you wearing? 
Socks, sweater and sportspants. (+ underwear)

10. What do you hear right now? 
Former Dutch football player and TV personality Rene van der Gijp, the cooling of my pc.


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2015)

1. SIA

 2. Vomit, falling off of the aerial silks

 3. R- a wall        L- A window

 4. I used to

 5. Chicken little 1-6, Tortuguina, Daisy, Rudy, Pocahontas, Chisquirrina

 6. 2

 7. Sit and wait for sleep to overcome me

 8. I was at Aerial

 9. Dance Uniform

 10. Les Cygne and girls giggling and laughing at my ballet teacher


----------



## Improv (May 30, 2015)

1. Lana Del Rey.
2. Heights & spiders.
3. Right: graphing calculator // Left: headphones.
4. No.
5. Pepper, Tom, Mickey, Jupiter, Mabel, Poppy, Hank, Henry, Murphy.
6. None.
7. I listen to music, watch a movie, or watch a TV show.
8. I was getting gas before Monday rolls around again.
9. Ankle socks, khaki shorts, and a grey band t-shirt.
10. K.K. Country because I'm inside Ava's house.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 30, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...
* No one, I don't like concerts.
*2. Two of your fears are... *
Darkness and regret.
*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
To the right is my dresser with my Mickey Mouse and Oswald the Lucky Rabbit plush sitting stop it. To my left is my bookcase with my favorite DVD's in it.
*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *
I don't really understand the point of it, so I guess I can't really say I appreciate it much.
*5. Name of every pet you've had...*
Zoey, Princess, Baby, Penny, Jasmine, Ally,  Bear, Gatsby, Daisy.
*6. Siblings? *
None.
*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
Browse the internet or daydream a new story idea.
*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
Working.
*9. What are you wearing? *
T-shirt and sweatpants.
*10. What do you hear right now?*
The rain.


----------



## tumut (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... No one. I love music but I went to a concert once and hated it. I don't see the joy in being in a crowd of sweaty, screaming people.

2. Two of your fears are... Nothing in particular, sometimes I'll be a little anxious that something bad will happen.

3. What is to the right and left of you? Right: the wall Left: My night stand.

4. Do you like Vocaloid? Nope.

5. Name of every pet you've had... Pailey, Tiger, Benny, Jet, Darkie, Max, Almond, and Sandy.

6. Siblings? Youngest of 6. 4 sisters, 1 brother.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Do something else, read/video games, watch Netflix.

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? I got home from my friend's house and took a nap.

9. What are you wearing? A tricolor rhasta striped tank top and grey sweatpants. 

10. What do you hear right now? The air conditioner humming and faint sounds of TV commercials from downstairs.


----------



## Tao (May 30, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> 7. What do you do if you can't sleep?




You really don't want to know my answer to that.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2015)

Tao said:


> You really don't want to know my answer to that.



I know what you're thinking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is *Coldplay!*

2. Two of your fears are *someone breaking into my house and being 100% alone in every way possible.*

3. What is to the right and left of you? *Right = pencils / Left = cup of water.*

4. Do you like Vocaloid? *I have no clue what that is. So...murder me.*

5. Name of every pet you've had. *Joey, Bear, Samantha, Sarah, Crystal, Cheezit, Miracle, Chelsea, Candy, Angel, Cocoa, Blue, Alessa, Chloe, Lucky, Teddy, and Fred.*

6. Siblings? *seven.*

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? *Think out a scenario to focus on...usually that helps me fall asleep....or something else.*

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? *Eating.*

9. What are you wearing? *Oooo, you pervert! XD I'm wearing pajama pants and a t-shirt, along with other standard things.*

10. What do you hear right now? *Someone talking my damn ear off, and I wish they would stop.*


----------



## kikiiii (May 30, 2015)

1. alt j someone please get me tickets????????

2. large abandoned things under the ocean n cockroaches bluhhh

3. 3ds is to the right, tv remote is to my left

4. some songs r catchy i will admit

5. elephant, zorba, sapphire, tom, ruby, flapjack, napoleon, luli 

6. one older brother in college 

7.  listen to grey noise bc its very relaxing 

8. napping @ a friends house lol

9. cute open-back black sundress! ;o

10. i hear a splatoon commercial lmaooo


----------



## Myceliuum (May 30, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... *Dead Man's Bones (Ryan Gosling!!!)

*2. Two of your fears are... * vast waters and clowns

*3. What is to the right and left of you? * to the right is my giant teddy and to the left is my bedside table

*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *yeah!!

*5. Name of every pet you've had... *Misty, Basil, Duke, Priscilla (all cats) and Marilyn and Audrey (rats)

*6. Siblings? *one younger brother

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep? *play minecraft

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? *sleeping uvu

*9. What are you wearing? *fuzzy wuzzy pjs

*10. What do you hear right now?* the nintendo menu music


----------



## samsquared (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...  _Beyonce. I would also DEFINITELY go to another Fall Out Boy concert, they were so live_

2. Two of your fears are... _Being forgotten and dying alone_

3. What is to the right and left of you? _Right- my phone; left- a big pillow_

4. Do you like Vocaloid? _Some of them._

5. Name of every pet you've had... _I have only had an unnamed hamster_

6. Siblings? _One brother, one sister. Both related on my mother's side._

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? _Stay awake and _

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? __

9. What are you wearing? __

10. What do you hear right now? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLHoRWBGcGU[/QUOTE]


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is 
Bastille, again, or Panic! at the Disco

2. Two of your fears are... 
I'm not sure. I haven't seen everything in the world, so I don't know my worst fears.

3. What is to the right and left of you?
R-older sister's art stuff. L- My 3ds, on which Blaire just asked to move out.

4. Do you like Vocaloid? 
Uh... No, I guess. I'm not too familiar with it.

5. Name of every pet you've had... 
Noel, Skunk, Jaci Rae

6. Siblings? 
Two. Older sister, older brother.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? 
I imagine anime characters almost die, or my own stories and imagine the characters killing themselves or murdering someone else. I can come up with a lot of endings for characters, and that keeps me amused and thinking long enough to start to fall asleep.

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? 
That was... 1. So... In the middle of a soccer game.

9. What are you wearing? 
Black leggings with black shorts over them, and a VSA (grey)Heat shirt. Also some panda socks.

10. What do you hear right now? 
My brother talking to his friend. (they're playing video games)


----------



## Folia (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*
Not sure. Any would be cool to me. I like too much music.

*2. Two of your fears are...*
Drowning and being burned alive.

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
Blanket and more blanket.

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
Never took the time to listen to Vocaloid stuff.
*
5. Name of every pet you've had...*
Oh lord, uh... Lily, Fuzz, Velvet, Peach, Peanut, Wendy, Callie, Queenie, Bagheera, Tiger, MooMoo, Lil, Squirt, Molly, Babycat. My mom assigned most of these names, since most of them weren't strictly "mine."

*6. Siblings?*
Two.

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
What I'm doing now (looking at crap on my phone till I get sleepy), call up my boyfriend.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
Messing with my car.

*9. What are you wearing?*
Tshirt and shorts. And blankets, if those count.

*10. What do you hear right now?*
TV, fan, boyfriend.


----------



## Kanaa (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*
Yo-Yo Ma B)

*2. Two of your fears are...*
spiders/bugs, hatred

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
 right- a movie; left-3DS

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
 it's okay

*5. Name of every pet you've had...*
 Kaedo, Rocky, Sheila, Hamtaro, Bumpy, Oreo, Butter

*6. Siblings?*
 two

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
 hmm...listen to classical music and sometimes listen to boring streams 

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
 ACNL

*9. What are you wearing?*
 Pajamas

*10. What do you hear right now?*
 my running computer and typing


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is?

probably Britney Spears or Lana Del Rey

2. Two of your fears are? 

clowns and being buried alive

3. What is to the right and left of you? 

right: my bead case. left: my tv

4. Do you like Vocaloid? 

i love it

5. Name of every pet you've had?

Baby, Ladybugs, Cloe, Sabrina, Gracie, Scribbles, Toby, Sadi, Checkers, Idi, Sophia, Rise

6. Siblings? 

yes but they're all half siblings and never talk to me, so i feel like an only child

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? 

watch tv or stuff on youtube until i get tired, or listen to music

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? 

playing monopoly with my friends

9. What are you wearing? 

batman pajama bottoms and a t-shirt

10. What do you hear right now? 

the washer


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... The Grateful Dead. Ain't gonna happen though lol

2. Two of your fears are... spiders and huge houses

3. What is to the right and left of you? Right - my mouse and mousepad. Left - Coffee and yoghurt (eating breakfast)

4. Do you like Vocaloid? Not the music, and the characters are overrated but the games are a-ok.

5. Name of every pet you've had... I pretty much only had aquarium fishes so I never really named them.

6. Siblings? Nope

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Play stuff or read

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Being on my laptop lol

9. What are you wearing? Underwear and a bathrobe

10. What do you hear right now? The tv...


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

1. *****kid
2. NOTHING no idk
3. left backpack right... air
4. i like some of the music, Kikuo is my fav
5. Gabby, Petal, Geobuk, Sora...& misc fish
6. yes i have a sister
7. play games
8. black v neck & checkered flannel
9. feisty by jhameel

oh i forgot what i was doing 10 hours ago,, I think i was mk8ing


----------



## starlark (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... *Walking on Cars/George Ezra (I WOULD LOVE TO GO TO A HATSUNE CONCERT THOUGH!)

*2. Two of your fears are...* Losing someone I love and isolation/loneliness/abandonment, but I'm kinda used to it.

*3. What is to the right and left of you?* Right, a printer and my jumper. Left, two Bibles, an iPod nano and my iPhone,

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?* I used to be obsessed with it, nothing wrong with it at all it's quite jolly to listen to. I'm kind of Team Neutral on this one.

*5. Name of every pet you've had*...(I'm going to include the ones I've co-parented) Sammy, Dougie, Chloe, Sammy (2), Plub, Herbie, Miranda, Lee, Fergus, Felix, Socks, Pongo, Livvy and Neo.

*6. Siblings?* I'm an only 

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?* Get out of bed and turn over the covers or turn over the pillow or browse NotAlwaysRight.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?* Sleeping, I think! Or talking to someone.

*9. What are you wearing?*  Cath Kidston socks, Jack Wills leggings, a cotton vest and a My Little pony shirt.

*10. What do you hear right now?* Bin bags rustling, mum walking, my dad talking in Tagalog to someone on the phone, laptop buzzing cus it's about to overheat!


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*
Kelly Clarkson

*2. Two of your fears are...*
Eels and loneliness/abandonment

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
left: a pile of DVD's
right: a letter and cold and flu pills

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
no

*5. Name of every pet you've had...*
no

*6. Siblings?*
yes

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
try harder of have a temper tantrum

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
playing splatoon i think

*9. What are you wearing?*
pajamas

*10. What do you hear right now?*
my heater


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 31, 2015)

1. Panic at the disco (sadly, i will never see them with their original members 

2. Clowns and walking alone at night O___o

3. Right-my night stand Left- wall and pillows 

4. Im not even sure what vocaloid is :S

5. Oh man ive had almost 30 cats so i cant name them all, ive also had a horse, 2 dogs, 9 hamsters and 4 fish

6. Older sister, younger brother

7. Take sleeping pills and hope they kick in soon.. (Play on 3ds until they do)

8. Laying in bed with my husband, watching random youtube vids

9. Shorts and tank top

10. The air conditioner


----------



## Feloreena (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*
Roy Khan if he ever returns to the music industry, otherwise Savant.

*2. Two of your fears are...*
Losing a loved one and going blind in the future from my illness.

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
Right - my fridge. Left - bottle of water.

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
No.

*5. Name of every pet you've had...*
Cara, Abi, Tricky, Firbob, Peacock, Honey.

*6. Siblings?*
An older brother and a younger sister.

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
Rarely happens any more really. But if it does, talk to people, mess about on my phone, listen to music, stuff like that.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
Don't think I can write about that here. 

*9. What are you wearing?*
Leggings and a top.

*10. What do you hear right now?*
I'm listening to music in my headphones.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

1. lana del ey
2. bees and ocean vortexes
3. right: my phone | left: my chromebook
4. um.. I dunno. i've heard it like once but it's okay i guess
5. nugget, nameless fish
6. older brother
7. honestly i've never had this problem
8. just on the internet in general
9. coincidentally i just took a pic: http://imgur.com/lwd0nY1
10. air conditioner


----------



## Meredith (May 31, 2015)

1. Of Mice & Men
2. I fear spiders and making major mistakes
3. My Cycling Town notebook is on my right. A bottle of vitamins is on my left
4. Yes, I do. I enjoy Megurine Luka the most
5. Barney, Molly, Scooby, Velcro, Happy, Peanut, Sheldon and Oliver
6. I have a younger brother
7. Stare at the wall. Cuddle with my stuffed Japanese bear, Menma
8. Probably texting my boyfriend
9. Marble blue and white jeans.. and an Of Mice & Men t-shirt
10. My dog barking and the sound of my keyboard. Haha.


----------



## aetherene (May 31, 2015)

1. Franz Ferdinand.

2. bugs/spiders and creepy things.

3. To the left: my table filled with stuff. To the right, a chair with more stuff.

4. What is that? 

5. Sandy, Rei, Mac, Izzy, Rayne, Sam, Kobe, Belle, and Babe.

6. Older sister.

7. Go back on the computer.

8. I was at a party.

9. Orange tanktop and black gym shorts

10. A twitch stream, 3ds, and my fan


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... * Bastille (wheeeee)

*2. Two of your fears are... *WASPS, those things are scary okay. also planes do not like planes.

*3. What is to the right and left of you? * Left: Wii U Gamepad and my tv remote,  right: my unit with tons of stuff on.

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?* ye

*5. Name of every pet you've had... * Archers, Tyson, Dash, Snowy, Cinnamon, Dizzy and Bubbles. 

*6. Siblings? * ye (brother)

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?* I don't usually sleep, also I just mess around on my laptop.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? * Waking up and going to play Splatoon 

*9. What are you wearing? * Short sleeved top and shorts.

*10. What do you hear right now?* Clattering of plates and such, the dishwasher going on and Splatoon in the background.


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2015)

1. lana del rey
2. ghosts and anything supernatural
3. right - shrimp cracker chips bag. left - absolutely nothing.
4. ok
5. i have a lot of pet fish but they are all nameless
6. 2 younger brothers
7. listen to asmr
8. sleeping...
9. my pjs lol
10. sounds of gummy bears dying


----------



## Locket (May 31, 2015)

1. Lady Gaga

2. Airplanes are gonna bomb us and that someones in my house (when it's dark and my cats are inside)

3. Right: Wall and staircase Left: Fridge

4. What's Vocaloid?

5. Kashmire, Roxy, Orion, Mazy (our only dog XD), Max, Athena, Chester and Sterling.

6. ONE ANNOYING BROTHER THATS ADDICTED TO MINECRAFT

7. Bug my parents/ play my 3DS

8. Sleeping

9. Jean shorts and a short sleeved shirt (ITS GONNA GET 86!!!)

10. My fridge and my typing.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... *
I'd say rin and len. I'd feel really bad just picking one because then they might not like the other not being with them.
 except maybe I'd just pick rin because len always seems to end up dying in everything (￣Д￣)ﾉ

*2. Two of your fears are... *
The dark. Which is kind of odd considering I love horror movies and creeping myself out a little bit too much. I just got into reddit nosleep readings and I really like to listen to them while I'm drawing! Also people I guess XD 

*3. What is to the right and left of you? *
Right: 3ds   Left: couch

*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *
meh, its just a minor intrest for me-
*hatsune miku pictures fall out of bag*
Hahah no wait i can expla-
*miku nendroid and miku notebook fall to the ground*
N-n-no seriously I'm just holding these for a friend-
*vocaloid cds come tumbling out of bag as I bend down to pick them up*
nO WaIT-

*5. Name of every pet you've had... *
Sammy, Lemmie, Evie, Dumdum, and Frankie

*6. Siblings? *
One older brother and sister~

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep? *
usually I play harvest moon or something similar, those games always seem to calm me down, especially if i'm having a bad day~

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? *
 . . Sleeping.

*9. What are you wearing?*
An old baseball T-shirt with pajama shorts XD

*10. What do you hear right now?*
Noises. . . ?


----------



## jasa11 (May 31, 2015)

9.nothing
wink wink


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is The Wanted again. 

2. Two of your fears are spiders and balloons. 

3. What is to the right and left of you? right- my phone, left- a shirt. 

4. Do you like Vocaloid? I dont know what this is... please don't kill me. 

5. Name of every pet you've had- Lucky, Tigy, Skipper, Clyde, Milo, Fizz, Bonnie, Barney, Belle, Tess. 

6. Siblings? 2. A younger brother and an older sister. 

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Sing songs in my head. 

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? I dont even know what i was doing an hour ago..

9. What are you wearing? Pink top and leggings. 

10. What do you hear right now? My boyfriend.. xD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... _Nightwish. From what I hear, the 'We were here' segment from their song 'The Greatest Show On Earth' is supposed to be amazing when live._

2. Two of your fears are... _Insects and deep water._

3. What is to the right and left of you? _Right- a phone charger. Left- an empty bottle of Dr Pepper._

4. Do you like Vocaloid? _I don't like or dislike it. Rather, I'm just indifferent towards it._

5. Name of every pet you've had... _Marshall (golden retriever), Caesar (German shepherd), an anonymous canary, Frosty, Squeak, Jerry (rats), Nutmeg, Sparky, Gizmo, Gonzo/Speedy (we fought over those two names), Larka, Stripe, Ash, Patch (guinea pigs), Connie (ferret)._

6. Siblings? _I have an older brother. I don't like him._

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? _Just think until I fall asleep._

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? _Sleeping._

9. What are you wearing? _My pajamas because they're comfortable._

10. What do you hear right now? _Right now, 'Vector to the Heavens' from the 'Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days' OST._


----------



## honeymoo (May 31, 2015)

1. Lots, but particularly Ariana Grande or Lana Del Rey.
2. Car crash probably
3. Right, well. Left, laptop
4. No, I don't know what that is.
5. Squeeker, Bailey, Shalom, Bruce, Zoe
6. Yeah
7. Cry
8: Sleeping
9. Short denim shorts and a brown American Apparel pullover jumper.
10. Don't Look Back In Anger by Oasis


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2015)

1. *A band/singer I would like to see live is...* 
I've seen a lot of my favourite artists live, but, I guess I'd have to say Jin Akanishi. Or if I could time travel I'd go back to 2009 and see KAT-TUN back when they had six members and (IMO) were at their peak. 

2. *Two of your fears are... *
Spiders and vomit. 

3. *What is to the right and left of you?* 
Left - phone. | Right - a cup of blood orange & cranberry tea. 

4.* Do you like Vocaloid? *
I never really understood the appeal. 

5. *Name of every pet you've had...* 
Impossible.

Cats - Raistlin, Caramon, Tas, Dante, Devyn, Maiko, Keiko
(Tas' babies who we kept for six weeks: Marmaduke, Fat Sam, Susie, and Susan)
Hamsters - Harry, Nibbler, Misa, Haru
Gerbils - Arwyn, Drusilla 
Rats - way too many to name. I recall a lot of them being named after popular film characters (Especially LOTR and Harry Potter) and characters in _World of Warcraft _mythology. 

Only pets I named were a hamster, Haru, and two rats named Tegoshi and Massu. 

6. *Siblings? *
No

7. *What do you do if you can't sleep? *
Watch TV / text or call boyfriend

8. *What were you doing 10 hours ago? *
Sleeping.

9. *What are you wearing?*
Splatoon t-shirt and slim fit lavender pants.  

10. *What do you hear right now? *
Birds chirping and the TV. I'm watching _Glee_.


----------



## Cam1 (May 31, 2015)

1. Fall Out Boy
2. Closed spaces, heights
3. Right: window Left: coffee table
4. Not really
5. Bob, Jenny, Maci, Charlie, Adriana, Hermy, Mini, Molly
6. 1 older sister
7. The 4/7/8 thing 
8. Sleeping
9. Gym shorts + grey tshirt
10. Some movie my mom and sister are watching


----------



## mabadpe (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... 
The Grand Astoria! They had a concert in my town not too long ago I was gonna go to, but felt ill so decided not to go  Really wanted to see 

2. Two of your fears are... 
Spiders and darkness/night (imagining all kind of stuff)

3. What is to the right and left of you? 
On the right is my mobile and to the left my charger in socket

4. Do you like Vocaloid? 
Umm.. used to when I was small, but now I don't really like it anymore, more into jazz, instrumental metal or anything instrumental in general actually

5. Name of every pet you've had... 
Hammi the hamster, Charlie and ??? (forgot :s ) the bunnies

6. Siblings? 
2 brothers, 1 sister, all older

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? 
Watch some stupid TV show

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? 
Waiting for some friends to come over

9. What are you wearing? 
Grey t-shirt with black shorts 

10. What do you hear right now? 
Stupid TV show in background


----------



## Tessie (May 31, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Daft Punk

2. Two of your fears are... Being useless and not successful, and growing up lonely and by myself.

3. What is to the right and left of you? Right is my notebook, left is my little kitt. 

4. Do you like Vocaloid? Who?

5. Name of every pet you've had... Oreo (ran away), Honey (passed away), and currently Midnight and Honey. All cats.

6. Siblings? Yes an older brother who is the coolest. 

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Watch netflix ;D

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Waking up haha

9. What are you wearing? Pajamas

10. What do you hear right now? My mom is on the phone with my grandma, and on TV is the simpsons


----------



## jeizun (May 31, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...*
grimes.

*2. Two of your fears are...*
heights and driving.

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
left - a table and lamp
right - a plate of food

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
ick

*5. Name of every pet you've had...*
miss kitty, sweety, max, toni, cleo, dixie, rascal, emma, elvis, little bit, toby, bob, leon, peter, nitwit, luke, shadow, simon.

*6. Siblings?*
i have a half-brother.

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
play something.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
sleeping.

*9. What are you wearing?*
pajamas.

*10. What do you hear right now?*
my typing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is Regina Spektor, especially if I got to meet her. <3

2. Two of your fears are aliens and getting my hand stabbed all the way through.

3. What is to the right and left of you? Left: A phone and my big Bubba cup full of cranberry/sprite mix. Right: A printer and a push bell thing whatever they're called.

4. Do you like Vocaloid? I don't know?

5. Name of every pet you've had... Sandy, Binkie, Meatloaf, Luna, Pickles, Skye, George(x1000000, i called every daddy long legs George and considered them pets), Spud, Penny, Crook, Moo-Cow, Nukkka, Seven, Zeus Moose Cat, Zeke, Jizz, Tibidoe, Mao, Whisky, Birdie, Spock, Gilbert, and Sir Ditimus. ( I know I missed a few but I was too young to remember names.)

6. Siblings? One sister, one half brother.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Watch Futurama, Listen to rain noise, or drink.

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? I was asleep, and I slept for 3 hours, which is not fun when you have to work 10 hours.

9. What are you wearing? A purple and black sweater, a name tag, a flag pin, argyle socks, black dollie shoes, and a black hi-lo dress with a lacy crochet back panel.

10. What do you hear right now? Oldie music and slot machines.


----------



## doveling (Jun 1, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... *
so many people~~ Ariana grande, Charlie Puth, Shawn Mendes!!

*2. Two of your fears are... *
paranormal stuff & getting a life threatening/debilitating illness
*
3. What is to the right and left of you? *
coconut water & a bobby pin

*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *
not really.

*5. Name of every pet you've had... *
Bibbles, Burmy, Oreo, Mittens, Mint, Marbles, Melody, Patches, Bunilla, & Chip.

*6. Siblings? *
3 younger brothers
*
7. What do you do if you can't sleep? *
try sleep
*
8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? *
brushing my teeth/doing my hair
*
9. What are you wearing? *
a crop top and some some genie pants
*
10. What do you hear right now? *
smosh, some violin music, someone coughing


----------



## holes (Jun 1, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Foster The People

2. Two of your fears are... Whales and thunder
3. What is to the right and left of you? Right - my phone, left - my brother's old pushchair.

4. Do you like Vocaloid? No?

5. Name of every pet you've had... There are too many to name, so I'll write my current ones. Rosey, Piglet, Mark, Bramble, Jenny, Sunny, Herbie, Peter, Zorro

6. Siblings? One younger brother

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Listen to music or read

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Sleeping

9. What are you wearing? My pyjamas

10. What do you hear right now? The highly irritating Tomodachi Life music that I can't be bothered to turn off


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> 10. *What do you hear right now? *
> Birds chirping and the TV. I'm watching _Glee_.


YOURE WAT

TELL ME EVERYHTHING

WAT EPISODE IS IT
FSV EPISODE
FSV CHARACTER
FSV SONG
FSV EVERYTHING


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Imogen Heap

2. Two of your fears are... needles, something bad happening to my family

3. What is to the right and left of you? A window, my purse

4. Do you like Vocaloid? yes

5. Name of every pet you've had... Screamer, TC, Scratch, Oreo, Nip, S'mores, Momo

6. Siblings? 1 younger sister

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Play animal crossing

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Sleeping

9. What are you wearing? Work clothes

10. What do you hear right now? Town of Salem music


----------



## Rizies (Jun 1, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is*
Either Lady Gaga or Brittney Spears

*2. Two of your fears are... *
Elevators and grasshoppers

*3. What is to the right and left of you?*
To the left: My office phone, my bamboo plant, and water bottle
To my right: A printer

*4. Do you like Vocaloid?*
I don't know what that is, so sure.

*5. Name of every pet you've had*
I had a dwarf rabbit named Bugsy, a cat named Fluffy (had her for 15 years), a dog named Jasper, and a fish named Wash

*6. Siblings?*
Yup, two. One older brother and one younger brother.  I will also have a new brother-in-law next fall.

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?*
Toss and turn and lay in bed until I do fall asleep.  Sometimes I will read a little or listen to music.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?*
10 hours ago would have been 2 in the morning, so sleeping

*9. What are you wearing?*
Black pencil skirt, with a blousey tank top and an black cardigan with light pink flats

*10. What do you hear right now? *
I have the radio playing by my desk.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Falling in Reverse

2. Two of your fears are... dying, get old ;o

3. What is to the right and left of you? pillow, 3ds

4. Do you like Vocaloid? not really o;


5. Name of every pet you've had... Razzle 

6. Siblings? 2

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? moosik

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? sleeping cos sick

9. What are you wearing? long skirt and tank

10. What do you hear right now? my nephews upstairs running around xD


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 2, 2015)

Bump ^.^


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

you seem really obsessed with vocaloid

have you heard of porter robinson


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 3, 2015)

Off topic, please do not do it again.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Off topic, please do not do it again.



its not off topic porter robinson makes music with vocaloid


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Gorillaz
2. Being attacked by birds and taking care of children
3.bookshelf and laptop charger
4. idk I've never listened to them .-.
5. Rainbow, X-Ray, Sushi, (fish) Cuttie, Angel (dogs), Harry Potter, Fluffy, Ju-ju, Margarita, Tiki (cats) Nu, Gizmo, Piper, Bijou, Bilbo (hamsters) 
6. younger bro and sister
7. Netflix
8. sleeping
9. gray tank top, stripped shorts, socks
10. my loud @ss air conditioner


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Black Sabbath

2. *(1.)* Dying alone *(2.)* Being broke

3. *Left* - CRT TV *Right*- Door

4. Yeah, some, haven't listened to much...

5. Banshee, Copper, Mascara, Goldie, Crazy Eyes, Silver, Tony, Princess, Amber, Mario

6. 7 (3 brothers, 3 sisters)

7. Check my phone, play on my Wii U or 3DS, or play online on ME3, AC3, or Mario Kart 8.

8. Napping

9. What are you wearing? Jeans and a Breaking Bad Tee

10. Black Sabbath's album "Heaven and Hell"


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 3, 2015)

1.  Weird Al Yankovic
2.  Brain damage and not getting a good job
3.  a remote; a wall
4. They're okay
5.  Merlin, snowball, TJ, Falda, Pepper, Precious, Prince, Sassy, Bobby, Samantha, Gerald, Wizard, Maximus
6.  an older brother, and older sister
7.  just lay there
8.  working out at a gym
9.  a white shirt with maroon stripes, black shorts and black shoes
10.The menu music for online play on Mario Kart 8


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> 1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... (My answer: MY AVATAR, Miku Hatsune)
> 
> 2. Two of your fears are... (My answer: The dark cuz I'm a baby and being in a plane crashing in the ocean)
> 
> ...



1. The Zac Brown Band

2. The dark and dying.  (But of course everyone's afraid of dying.  Right?)

3. Right: An empty icecream bar wrapper/Left: A pillow

4. ..........N-N-N-N-N-N........  .-.

5. Jazz, Mario, Casper, Button Boo, Harley, and Sophie

6. One older sister

7. Play video games

8. Playing video games

9. A red Texas Rangers shirt with black and red shorts

10. The main theme on my video game and random commercials on the tv


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 3, 2015)

Question 10 Random Questions
1. Last Dinosaurs and Two Door Cinema Club... also Porter Robinson cuz i lov him

2. rejection and dolls

3. a blanket to my right and a pillow to my left

4. not really, i like gumi and i used to listen to her a lot but not so much anymore ;//

5. no

6. i hve an older sister

7. i go on tumblr or idk draw

8. sleeping

9. a big shirt and shorts

10. uhh i was just listening to lionhearted by porter robinson but im starting to listen to last dinosaurs - honolulu


----------



## Classygirl (Jun 3, 2015)

1:. A band/singer I would like to see live is: Dead or alive, lol. No that is not a band but if you mean anyone ever in the world probably Jim Morrison and the Doors back in the day. Right now, I think Billy Joel is touring so that's do-able. Would also like to see Jackson Browne and The Monkees with Mike Nesmith with them but I don't see those options coming around here soon.

2. Two of your fears are...Drowning, and ever ending up all alone with no place to go I can't imagine.

3. What is to the right and left of you? Notebooks, Game carts

4. Do you like Vocaloid? Considering your answer I think, what is that is the wrong one...runs lol.

5. Name of every pet you've had... Wow I have had over 10 dogs and one cat in my life not even going to try...

6. Siblings? Sister, 7 years older...we aren't really in touch sadly.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? That's normal for me, so tv, internet like now, read, music, anything would do in day that can do at home at night, so anything but going out.

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Tv, sleeping or on site, not sure...

9. What are you wearing? Tank top, black pants.

10. What do you hear right now? Crickets, literally, crickets.


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... 
*syd tha kyd, BANKS, fka twigs, alt j, the 1975... UGH TOO MANY!!!*

2. Two of your fears are... 
*failure & my pet(s) suffering from hunger, pain, etc.
*
3. What is to the right and left of you? 
*to my right is a sudoku book and a black pen and to my left is my sleeping cat*

4. Do you like Vocaloid? 
*meh*

5. Name of every pet you've had... 
*(fish) - pumpkin, pooky, milky, & (cat) muffin*

6. Siblings? 
*younger brother (17 yr old) and younger sister (7 yr old)*

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? 
*watch shows on my laptop, play acnl, or go on tumblr*

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? 
*uhmmm something inappropriate lol*

9. What are you wearing? 
*long black baggy tee and white cotton undies*

10. What do you hear right now? 
*my bf and his friends talking like idiots on skype and muffin purring*


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 5, 2015)

uptown, bump it up. uptown bump you up ^.^


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 6, 2015)

*1*. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Justin Timberlake!

*2*. Two of your fears are... Spiders & Swimming.

*3*. What is to the right and left of you? To the left of me is a wall, and to the right of me is a wardrobe.

*4*. Do you like Vocaloid? I don't know what Vocaloid is.

*5*. Name of every pet you've had... Barney, Cocoa & Pepsi.

*6*. Siblings? Yes.

*7*. What do you do if you can't sleep? Listen to Capital FM.

*8*. What were you doing 10 hours ago? I don't remember.

*9*. What are you wearing? I'm wearing pyjamas.

*10*. What do you hear right now? Music.


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 6, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is Manu Chao !

2. Two of my fears are being rejected by the one I love (yea it's very selfish :s) and to not enter the next step of my studies. 

3. What is to the right and left of you? A lamp at the left and nothing at the right beside the wall, lol.

4. Do you like Vocaloid? What is Vocaloid ? Never heard about it.

5. Name of every pet you've had... Moune, Guillaume, Muscate, Couka.

6. Siblings? A half-brother, older than me.

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? I do nothing until I can finally sleep (can wait some hours ?_?)

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? I was sleeping.

9. What are you wearing? Grey summer clothes... barely nothing lol

10. What do you hear right now? The noise of my computer, slightly whistling.


----------



## Clavis (Jun 6, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... Florence and the Machine 

2. Two of your fears are... Going down steep escalators and going up steep escalators

3. What is to the right and left of you? Short answer, a chair and the wall x)

4. Do you like Vocaloid? I like the songs but not the voices :/ (In France they came up with a french vocaloid she sound so bad)

5. Name of every pet you've had... Abi, Cookie, Kit Kat (Didn't name any of them)

6. Siblings? A brother (Guess who named the pets)

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? Music 

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? Pretty much sleeping 

9. What are you wearing? Mona Lisa T Shirt - Basic Jeans (I'm in a "not going out today so idc" mood)

10. What do you hear right now? My Youtube playlist (currently playing Babymetal)


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 6, 2015)

1. Nicki Minaj, want to see how big her ass really is.
2. tomatoes, okay no I've no fears. *coughs conscience*
3. Left: My tank shirt. Right: My window so that the sun can burn me alive.
4. wtf is vocaloid
5. My future cat for which I don't have a name yet.
6. Nope, but would love to have had a little sister which I could tease.
7. I can always sleep. Always. Everywere. 
8. Tanning
9. Boxershort and denim shorts.
10. Super8 & Tab - Irufushi


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 6, 2015)

1. A band/singer I would like to see live is... (None at all)

2. Two of your fears are... (Getting my video games broken, and forced to watch "Mother brother of Mario" Nonstop)

3. What is to the right and left of you? (Tables)

4. Do you like Vocaloid? (Hardly)

5. Name of every pet you've had... (Speedali/Deadali, Carlos, Fang, Pierre, Itachi, Roxie, Grover)

6. Siblings? (Only older siste)

7. What do you do if you can't sleep? (Gaming)

8. What were you doing 10 hours ago? (Sleeping)

9. What are you wearing? (Shirt, gym shorts)

10. What do you hear right now? (Sarah ogling over Grover like he's a puppy)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 6, 2015)

1. Crush 40
2. Spiders and the non-existent creatures in the dark.
3. To my right - My brother. To my left - A box.
4. I had heard about it, so just now I listened to two songs. I know I've only listened to two songs, but at this current time... screw Vocaloid.
5. Ginger, Cheese, Grace and Toffee.
6. One little brother. 
7. I normally just watch videos until I pass out.
8. Played some Maplestory Europe.
9. Jeans and my Mega Absol shirt.
10. Youtube and Pok?mon Johto.


----------



## Flowergender (Jun 6, 2015)

*1. A band/singer I would like to see live is...?* *Insert heavy breathing cat meme here* *Panic! at the Disco* first and foremost, alt-J, Icon for Hire, Bowling for Soup, Marianas Trench, Fruit Bats...

*2. Two of your fears are...?* Being buried alive, and being enclosed in a tight space. _(If I think about those two for long enough I scare myself.)_

*3. What is to the right and left of you?* On my left, My dresser and to my right a wall w/ all my posters.

*4. Do you like Vocaloid? *TBH, never of heard of this? What is this? Band? 

*5. Name of every pet you've had... *2 turtles named Speedy Sherman & Terry, sorta adopted stray cat that found it's way into our house one morning, I called it Strawberry because of the color of it's fur, dozens of fish, and currently a bird called Buttercup (It's actually my brother's bird.)

*6. Siblings?* (Oh god, too many, 9 -_-)

*7. What do you do if you can't sleep?* Every embarrassing thing I've done in the last 10 years.

*8. What were you doing 10 hours ago?* (Sleeping because I'm on summer break! woooooooosh!)

*9. What are you wearing?* Jeans that are too long for me, neon yellow/green ankle socks, t-shirt that says "I waste my time wisely" (True BTW)

*10. What do you hear right now? *Music (Good as New by Vacationer)


----------

